# 2WW - Spotting during 2ww



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

I wonder if anyone can put me out of my misery?  I am due to test on Saturday but have started spotting (sorry if tmi).  Started yesterday eve, and a little bit today, but no further developments, just a few stomach cramps now and then.  Does this mean AF is on her way, or has anyone experienced this and still got a +ve?  I'm feeling really down with it at the moment... 
Also, my clinic says to increase the luteal support if I start to bleed - does spotting count?
Thanks
Sue x


----------



## lucas (Mar 15, 2004)

hi sue isnt this 2ww a nightmare ! I had spotting on my 2ww, i even used a tammy sorry (sorry if tmi)  i had  pains too.  it dosent mean that AF is on her way.  i couldnt beleave it  when af never came, because i had all the  symptoms. This was of course implantation bleeding but i didnt know so hopefully this is the same for you. alot of people do experience this. please try not to worry.  luv hollyx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

su 23 when did you have your transfer?
then you can work out how many days it was before spotting
i have been told that it can happen between day 5 and 9, not sure if this is really acurate.
But i'm sure you have nothing to worry about.
am sending you   
Good luck with your test.
Will be thinking of you in 2ww on your test date.


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Sue23,

I know it's a lot easier said than done but try to not worry to much it does sound to me like implantation bleeding , I had exactly the same when I was on my 2ww wait and like you felt really down in the dumps thinking that my af was on it's way but I was one of the lucky ones and I got a BFP.

Good luck for testing on Saturday got everything crossed for you.

Take care

Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't panic and don't give up yet. Like the other girls said it is probably just implantation bleeding.
Do ring your clinic if you are unsure of what to do. And I can still remember the stress of teaching - particularly when going through something as traumatic as this so PLEASE take some time off sick. No one will think any the worse of you for it.
Lots of love and positive vibes,
LiziBee


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Sue

Like Holly, I had the same. Spotting and then AF cramps - she never came!!! I was SO sure she was on her way, had all the usual symptoms, what a shock when she stayed away!!!!!

Good Luck, look forward to hear about your BFP!!!

Jules xxxxx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi

I too had spotting around day 9/10, even did hpt which showed a feint +ive. I thought that was the hcg in body still. Carried on spotting but got 3 more +ive test results. This could be implantation bleed, so try not to worry too much. Looking forward to seeing the +ive result posted.

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Su

I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world......

When I had my last ivf, one of the girls I hooked up with on the cycle buddies had exactly the same thing and got a BPF...so fingers crossed for you...

Love Andrea


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for all your replies.  I don't feel quite so worried now, and the stomach cramps seem to have gone off a bit, although spotting still there... However, no  as yet...

sicknote - my ET was on the 3rd.  
I could test on Friday, but DP is away and he wants to be around when I do it (I want him around too of course!), and I'll be working, so need to keep my head together whichever the result is...  Hence, I decided to wait until Saturday.  This may sound strange, but I have no desire to go out and buy an HPT before then (so far anyway).  Perhaps ignorance is bliss!

Spoke to clinic today who just told me to 'hang in there' and that it wasn't a good or bad sign.  

Guess I'll just have to wait until Saturday....

Will keep you posted!
ttfn
Sue x

PS what is implantation bleed?


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

As I understand it when the blastocycst or embryo buries or implants into the womb lining to form an fetus it tends to dislodge some of the blood and so you bleed a little.
I'll have my fingers crossed for Saturday.
Lots a love
LiziBee


----------

